# Any help on a flinch



## bjarrell1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I started shooting after a 30 year lay off. I have a flinch I can't get rid of, or fust jurking the trigger. I can't just squeez the trigger it feels like I'm pulling on a brick wall.Any sugestions or drills would be graetley appricatied.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

The best recommendation is practice, practice, practice. I know it's sounds simple, but that's the best thing you can do.

On top of that, I would recommend some shooting courses (which just adds to the practice).

Good luck! :smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Get some snap caps, find a safe location (one with a suitable backstop and without intteruptions) and dry fire, dry fire, dry fire...


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Get some snap caps, find a safe location (one with a suitable backstop and without intteruptions) and dry fire, dry fire, dry fire...


I agree with the dry firing. Be sure the firearm is unloaded with out any ammunition in the area and a good backstop. If you set the firearm down, be sure to check that it is unloaded before you proceed with dry-firing. Focus on the front sight.

Also be sure you have the proper grip and amount of trigger finger. These make a huge difference in avoiding flinching (recoil is more manageable and pleasant) and inconsistency. Are you wearing good ear protection? Just the muzzle blast can make some people flinch. I wear ear plugs and electronic muffs in combination. You only have one set of ears, so protect your hearing.

Here is Todd Jarrett on proper semi-auto form.
YouTube - Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Interesting article.

Overcoming the flinch response: "Let recoil happen!"


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

bjarrell1 said:


> I started shooting after a 30 year lay off. I have a flinch I can't get rid of, or fust jurking the trigger. I can't just squeez the trigger it feels like I'm pulling on a brick wall.Any sugestions or drills would be graetley appricatied.


As stated in earlier responses, practice dry fire. What handgun are you shooting? I have experienced some that are EXACTLY like pulling on a brick wall. JMHO....:mrgreen:


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

Its entirely mental. You must concentrate and force your self to conform to a smooth trigger PRESS. Dryfiring is great advice. Also, balance a quarter on top of the front sight while dry firing. If you dip or flinch, it will fall off. Practice, practice, practice and it will eventually be glued to the front sight.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I was taught once to dry fire with a coin on the slide. The idea is not to let the coin fall off.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Old time flinch cure. My dear departed Daddy used to have us take his .357 5-shot Colt revolver to the range. He'd put one full boat round in the cylinder and spin it. The drill was to look downrange over the gun so you couldn't see where that one live round was. We would then fire slowly single action, like target shooting, concentrating on keeping still through the trigger pull. It was funny as Hades to watch my brother flinch with each trigger fall, anticipating that big boom. Eventually, with enough practice, the live round became just one of 5 trigger pulls and by by flinch! 
Eli


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> Old time flinch cure. My dear departed Daddy used to have us take his .357 5-shot Colt revolver to the range.


Err...it must have been a six shot come to think of it. or it wasn't a Colt...Duh...i am easily confused in my "Golden Years".
Eli


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you flinching or anticipating recoil? A flinch is a jerk as the gun goes off and recoil anticipation is pushing the gun down as the shot breaks. Where are the shots going?

A true flinch happens for one of 3 reasons--the feel in the hands, the sound in the ears, or the pressure on the eyes. You can double pulg for the ears, wear safety goggles for the eyes, but the feel--that's a different critter. Dry fire ain't really gonna help with any of the 3 since it effectively eliminates the cause of the flinch from the equation.

You need to find a good coach who has dealt with it before. The odds are that he will give you enough things to do while you are shooting that you forget to flinch (or anticipate recoil) He'll load your mags with one round and feed them into the gun for you, then randomly insert an empty mag. He'll watch your eyes and the muzzle of your gun, and he'll know exactly what you're doing.

Go find help man. It may seem expensive until you tally up the ammo bill for a DIY fix. <g>

Dan


----------

